# Embalming fluid spills when tractor trailer jackknifes



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This happened not too far from us. No word as to whether the driver was preserved. 

http://wtop.com/?nid=25&sid=2238075


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I bet it smelled lovely. :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"The truck was carrying embalming fluid, wood sealant and *refrigerant*"

As if there weren't enough ice on the road already! What was he thinking?!?

This made my boss late for work today, too


----------

